# 24" x 24" CNC Router Bed...



## shotgunn (Jan 6, 2010)

Anybody know of a moderately priced 24"x24" (or something close) CNC router table?

Thanx,

shotgunn


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

shotgunn said:


> Anybody know of a moderately priced 24"x24" (or something close) CNC router table?
> 
> Thanx,
> 
> shotgunn



They are expensive. I have seen a 24"x24" at $1800.

You don't want to build one yourself? It is easy and all parts available at your local store or the web including instructions.


----------



## PITBOSS (Dec 18, 2009)

Look at Rockler and the Shark or Shark Pro. I have one (18months) and no complaints. What are you planning to do with it. What type of projects.
Doug


----------



## shotgunn (Jan 6, 2010)

*cnc*

Route guitar bodies. and whatever else I can think of.



wdmcfadden said:


> Look at Rockler and the Shark or Shark Pro. I have one (18months) and no complaints. What are you planning to do with it. What type of projects.
> Doug


----------



## shotgunn (Jan 6, 2010)

That's not too bad... That is about what I expected. I may build one. I built CNC micro mill. I used the Central Machinery Micro Mill, and stepper motors from probotix.com. I found some custom mounts from some guy in texas.

I spent a little less than a $1000. I'd like to make guitar bodies though. probotix makes a small CNC router but it is only 12" wide. A guitar body blank is at least 13".

Thanx,

shotgunn



kolias said:


> They are expensive. I have seen a 24"x24" at $1800.
> 
> You don't want to build one yourself? It is easy and all parts available at your local store or the web including instructions.


----------



## Ron.Jeanette (May 19, 2010)

Check out the Shark Pro around 3300.00 at Rockler


----------



## Dorisz11 (Aug 31, 2010)

also look on ebay!


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Personally I wouldn’t buy a CNC from ebay unless it’s a brand new one with a reputable manufacturer warranty. It’s a delicate machine with many things that can go wrong.

Shark Pro it’s a good one but for a hobby use it’s too much $$$

I also got all my electronics from Probotix. Very happy with them, excellent service and they know their business


----------



## peg_legs (Sep 20, 2010)

*Replaced Shark bed / table*

I replaced my CNC Shark Pro table /bed with a 3/4" "cutting board" (plastic).
Found it at a plastic supply company about $75.00 and use double sided tape.
Works great!


----------

